# Bike Leasing - auch bei Radon/Bike Discount?



## squeeky2911 (11. August 2014)

Hallo Radon Team,

es steht bekanntlich die "Bike-Planung" für die nächste Saison an. Plant ihr zukünftig auch das Modell des "Leasing Bikes" aufzunehmen (http://www.faz.net/aktuell/finanzen...enstfahrrad-statt-dienstwagen-12966521.html)? Es gab vor einiger Zeit mal das Thema, aber leider habe ich noch nichts über eure Meinung dazu gehört. Wird es sowas bei euch geben? Wenn ihr das zukünftig anbieten solltet, wird es echt schwer eurem Angebot zu widerstehen...

Viele Grüße,

Squeeky


----------



## filiale (11. August 2014)

Wozu wird dann ein neuer Thread eröffnet ? Dadurch kommt die Antwort auch nicht schneller, es macht nur alles unübersichtlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squeeky2911 (11. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Wozu wird dann ein neuer Thread eröffnet ? Dadurch kommt die Antwort auch nicht schneller, es macht nur alles unübersichtlicher



Ich verstehe Deine Bedenken wegen der Übersichtlichkeit. Allerdings wurde der angesprochene Thread in ein anderes (nicht-Radon) Forum verschoben, da hier eher allgemein über das Thema diskutiert wurde...


----------



## bergsocke (12. August 2014)

Ein Arbeitskollege hat letzte Woche bei Radon bzw. Bike-Discount angerufen und nachgefragt, ob sie sich auch an JobRad oder LeaseRad beteiligen, und eine negative Antwort erhalten.
Die Bikes sind ohnehin schon knapp kalkuliert, und die Leasingfirma will ja auch Kohle haben für ihre Dienste, und das wahrscheinlich nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (21. Oktober 2014)

Gibts hier neue Infos ?
Soweit ich weiß, will der Radonchef das im Herbst entscheiden.
Die Blätter fallen von den Bäumen - es ist Herbst 



bergsocke schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege hat letzte Woche bei Radon bzw. Bike-Discount angerufen und nachgefragt, ob sie sich auch an JobRad oder LeaseRad beteiligen, und eine negative Antwort erhalten.
> Die Bikes sind ohnehin schon knapp kalkuliert, und die Leasingfirma will ja auch Kohle haben für ihre Dienste, und das wahrscheinlich nicht zu knapp.



Der Verkäufer bekommt doch das Geld 1:1 von der Leasinggesellschaft (Jobrad) und die Leasinggebüren...  trägt doch der Endverbraucher ?!


----------



## bergsocke (21. Oktober 2014)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Gibts hier neue Infos ?
> Soweit ich weiß, will der Radonchef das im Herbst entscheiden.
> Die Blätter fallen von den Bäumen - es ist Herbst
> 
> ...



Laut Auskunft von meinem Örtlichen Bikehändler behält die Leasinggesellschaft 10% vom Listenpreis


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (22. Oktober 2014)

Tja, wenn das so ist, kann ich das sogar verstehen


----------

